# 1969 complete Washer hose routing?



## jimchevy (Dec 29, 2011)

Could somebody please post a pic of how the 3 hoses are routed for the washer pump to the bottle and nozzles and also the firewall clips that hold the hoses? I finally have all the pieces to hook up my windshield washer up but want to make sure it's factory correct. Thanks:cheers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Do you have, or have access to, the factory assembly manual? That oughta have the information. Check to see if it's out on wildaboutcars.com

Bear


----------



## jimchevy (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks Bear. I have the restoration manual, service manual and Fisher body manual. I skimmed thru those but will take a harder look this weekend. I've tried google images too. I'm going to look for some 69's for sale and see if I can find some under hood pics.


----------

